# Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??



## Bundy110 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo...
An diesem Wochenende geht es für mich und ein paar anderen Leuten aus meinem Verein zum ersten mal mit dem Kutter auf See zum Plattfischangeln.Passendes Gerät und Zubehör ist alles vorhanden.Habe mich in meinem Angelshop gut beraten lassen vom Inhaber der auch gleichzeitig mein Vereinsvorsitzender ist..
Es wird dann natürlich mit Wattwurm geangelt.Ich habe aber schon gelesen,das die Wattwürmer oft beim werfen der Rute vom Haken rutschen bzw manchmal schlecht halten..Deswegen wollte ich mal hier in der Gemeinde fragen,wie man am besten die Wattwürmer am Haken befestigen kann ohne das Sie nicht so runterrutschen oder ebend leicht lösen..??
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für hilfreiche Antworten von Euch....#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Naja das die Würmer beim Werfen abfallen passiert eher beim Brandungsangeln...auf dem Kutter muss man ja nicht wirklich werfen. Trotzdem sollten die aufgezogen und nicht mehrfach durchlöchert werden da Wattwürmer stark auslaufen.


----------



## FischermanII (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

wenn du darin ungeübt bist geht es nur mit ner Wattwurmnadel!!!
alles andere ist humbuk weil dann das passiert was D1985 bereits geschrieben hat

nen kleines Stück Serringelwurm auf der Spitze kann das herunterrutschen auch verhindern
ist aber aufm Kahn nicht notwendig denke ich


----------



## BlankyB (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Mit einer langen Ködernadel für Wattwürmer und dann noch hinter den Haken aufs Vorfach aufziehen dass er komplett "ausgestreckt" ist, die Hakenspitze muss am Ende wieder rauskommen.

Das hält auf jeden Fall und ist sehr einfach.

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## dorsch20 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Werfen mit den langen Naturködermontagen sollte man sich auf dem Kutter unbedingt verkneifen, es ist für die Nachbarn ungesund und kann zur Disqualifikation führen.


----------



## maflomi01 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Einige umwickeln ihre Haken auch mit Nähgarn , dieses hält den Wurm gut fest .
Aber auf einem Kutter ist dieses nicht notwendig da du dein Vorfach einfach an der Bordwand runter lässt.


----------



## Schmokk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Ich will ja nicht in die Überschrift pfuschen, aber wie macht Ihr das denn in der Brandung?! Ich habe nämlich ab und zu da Problem das die beim Wurf abfliegen... :c


----------



## maflomi01 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Verlust hast du immer mal , wenn du den Haken umwickelst , zuletzt ein stück Seeringler aufziehst und mit deinen perlen und nem Gummi Stopper deine Würmer zusammen schiebst , so das die nicht mehr verrutschen können , dann sollten die eigentlich beim rausdonnern halten.
p.s. Wattwurmnadel nutzen


----------



## FischermanII (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

vor allem liegt es auch am Vorfach
von mir so genannte "wedler" haken rumbaumelnd sind ein Problem

die Fa. ProTack hat hervorragende Coil Krimbs um die Haken einzuhängen oder halt die Bom Chields (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) 
dann kommen die Würmer eigentlich auch im Wasser an


----------



## Schmokk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*



FischermanII schrieb:


> vor allem liegt es auch am Vorfach
> von mir so genannte "wedler" haken rumbaumelnd sind ein Problem
> 
> die Fa. ProTack hat hervorragende Coil Krimbs um die Haken einzuhängen oder halt die Bom Chields (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben)
> dann kommen die Würmer eigentlich auch im Wasser an



Hab grad mal gegoogelt damit ich ein wenig schlauer werde, aber ich finde weder etwas unter ProTack oder Coil Krimbs oder Bom Chields... Ein paar praktische Beispiele wären ja nicht verkehrt. Ich habe immer Vorfächer von Spro genommen, aber dem Krams mit Haken einhängen traue ich irgendwie nicht. Habs schon oft genug gehabt das ich nach 20 Minuten wieder einghole und die Haken hängen immernoch in "Auswurfposition"... #d


----------



## JuergenS (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Hier mal ein Bild von den Coil Crimps, werden ähnlich benutzt wie Klemmhülsen. Auf dem Bild sind es die beiden äußeren Drahtspiralenhttp:// http://www.google.de/imgres?client=ms-android-tmobile-de&espv=1&sboxchip=Bilder&tbm=isch&tbnid=IGVAjIpo3UA2wM:&imgrefurl=http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php%3Froute%3Dproduct/product%26product_id%3D177&docid=qDhXMaX7_v6lDM&imgurl=http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/image/cache/data/Breakaway%252520Float%252520-Crimp-500x500.jpg&w=500&h=500&ei=80pdUp-PK4GO0AWrlYCoCA&zoom=1&biw=640&bih=287
Wie man da allerdings Haken einhängen will erschließt sich mir nicht. Und mit Bom chields sind wahrscheinlich die Impact shields gemeint.?.?


----------



## marlowe (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Mal andersrum gefragt: Geht es auch ohne Ködernadel? Wattis fliegen bei mir regelmäßig ab - selbst wenn sie ordentlich aufgezogen wurden. 
Ich setze immer Seeringelwürmer davor (die oft auch fängiger sind!)


----------



## sunny (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Klar geht das auch ohne Ködernadel. Aber wenn man nicht Gefahr laufen will, den Watti zig mal mit dem Haken zu durchstechen, kommt man meiner Meinung nach nicht um die Nadel herum.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Ich bin für das Aufziehen mit der Nadel auch zu blöde.#c

Ich bekomm den bis zum Hakenplättchen/öhr und wenn ich ihn aber auf's Vorfach schieben will, dann läuft der mir sowieso aus. |kopfkrat
Also spar ich mir das ganze Nadelgemansche und ziehe den vorsichtig auf den Haken auf, beginnend mit dem Kopf.
Wenn man sich dabei was konzentriert, geht das auch ohne das er komplett ausläuft.


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich bin für das Aufziehen mit der Nadel auch zu blöde.#c
> 
> Ich bekomm den bis zum Hakenplättchen/öhr und wenn ich ihn aber auf's Vorfach schieben will, dann läuft der mir sowieso aus. |kopfkrat


 
Versuchs mal mit Öhrhaken, als Knoten verwendest Du den Uni (Grinner)-Knoten, da zeigt das Schnurende nicht Richtung Haken sondern Richtung Vorfach. Wenn man dann noch Ködernadeln mit einer stumpfen (abgerundet) Spitze verwendet geht das absolut super und nichts läuft aus.


----------



## FischermanII (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

http://www.pro-tack.com/meeresfischen/faszination-brandung/

scrall mal hier runter bis du nen aufgefädelten und eingehängten Wattwurm findest da sieht man das ding wenn ich es schaffe schau ich mal in den Katalog


----------



## FischermanII (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

im Katalog Vol.3 auf der letzten Seite links die bilder zweites von oben

sorry hab mich im Namen vertan heißen pro tack clip

muss aber auch dazu sagen ich bau alle Vorfächer selber 
besonders wegen der Sache mit den bescheiden gebundenen Haken. welche mit Wicklung brauchst du garnicht versuchen da kriegst keinen Wurm anständig drauf


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Öhrhaken, als Knoten verwendest Du den Uni (Grinner)-Knoten, da zeigt das Schnurende nicht richtung Haken sondern Richtung Vorfach. *Wenn man dann noch Ködernadeln mit einer stumpfen (abgerundet) Spitze verwendet geht das absolut super und nichts läuft aus.*




Genau so#6


----------



## FischermanII (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67741

und schaut mal hier


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Irgendwie bekomm ich bei den Pro-Tack Seiten nur massig Fehlermeldungen.|kopfkrat


----------



## maflomi01 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

einiges Hängt auch mit der Bauweise zusammen .
Es gibt zuviele Faktoren um genauere Ursachen zu erklären , wenn du Anleitungen zum bau suchst kann ich dir das Buch "Brandungsangeln" von der Rapsbande empfehlen, damit habe ich geübt


----------



## sunny (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Wichtig beim Wurm aufziehen mit der Ködernadel ist auch, dass man die Vorfachschnur auf Spannung hält. Sonst wird das nichts#d.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

das liest sich etwas , als bräuchte man da mehr als 2 Hände|supergri
Ködernadel mit, Haken, Vorfach auf Spannung halten, ebntuell noch Rute , was mach ich mit der 5. freien Hand|kopfkrat:m
Sorry, hab mir das nur bildlich vorgestellt:m

Gruß A.


----------



## sunny (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Den Wurm von der Nadel auf den Haken schieben.


----------



## maflomi01 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Haken auf Nadelende stecken Vorfach um Finger wickeln (Nadel mit derselben Hand fest halten) und auf Spannung halten , Wurm rüber schieben fertig.
nix mit 5 Hände


----------



## micha_2 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

die fertig gebundenen hacken sind alle!!! falsch gebunden.(Evl die von pro tack in handbauweise) egal ob öse oder plättchen. das ende vom knoten muss parallel zur mundschnur liegen und nicht in richtung haken zeigen. damit reist jeden watti kaputt- liegt er parallel ziehst den wurm gerade rüber, und er fungiert gleichzeitig als stopper und verhindert das zurückrutschen


----------



## stefansdl (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Hallo,

ich hab mal einen Tip von einem Spezialisten bekommen. Er legt vor dem Angeln jeden Wattwurm einzeln in ein Stück Zeitungspapier. Dadurch trocknen die Wattwürmer etwas schneller, sie schrumpfen dabei etwas und ihre Haut wird sehr ledrig und fest. Die Würmer halten so deutlich besser und länger am Haken...vorallem bei Gewältwürfen (Brandungsangeln).

Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.

#h


----------



## Andy Antitackle (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Also ich knote die Würmer immer am haken fest ;-)



Andy Antitackle


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer wie richtig befestigen...??*

Moin und hier sind die Bilder dazu. http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/brandungsangeln/540-ueber-wattwuermer/543-die-koedernadel.html

Also bitte keine Schleife binden)


----------

